# Smak - prog rock band from Serbia



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Prog/blues rock band from Serbia. Today their frontment celebrates his 70th birthday.
Wondering what do you guys say about some of their songs, such as:

1. DAIRE (1977)





2. CRNA DAMA (1977)





3. LJUDI NIJE FER (1976)





4. PROFESOR (1980)





5. BLUZ U PARKU (1975)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I liked their sound, though there is a certain sameness to it in the selections you have chosen. Fairport Convention meets Blue Öyster Cult?


----------

